
Olympians Showcase Superstition With Mysterious Kinesio Tape - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2012/08/12/olympians-showcase-superstition-with-mysterious-kinesio-tape-scientists-doubtful/
======
sp332
_The effect on pain relief, they found, was “trivial.” They did observe small
beneficial results to range of motion in two studies, and some beneficial
effects to strength,_

Um, so it actually works?

